# If You Were Going to Die Tomorrow What Music Would You Listen to Today?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Let's say today is your last day to live. One day left! What music do you listen to?


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Nothing too heavy i would imagine. 'Always look on the bright side of life' by Eric Idle. Debussys string quartet. Don't believe the hype by public enemy. Very hard q to answer in truth. Probably a bit of the messiah, just in case.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I'd listen to Mahler's 9th one last time before closing the book w/ family time


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

If we are limiting it to classical (or art-) music then I would listen to Jeffrey Stolet's Concerto for Orchestra, Chainsaw and Cow:










But if we can include non-classical music, then I would listen to Can't But A Thrill through Gaucho by Steely Dan followed by Hot Rats by Frank Zappa, followed by the _Best_ iality of the Bonzo Dog Band:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Something by Bach, Handel, Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

Something very short.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I would do exactly like Schubert did. From the Wikipedia:
"The last musical work he had wished to hear was Beethoven's String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131; his friend, violinist Karl Holz, who was present at the gathering, five days before Schubert's death, commented: "The King of Harmony has sent the King of Song a friendly bidding to the crossing". It was next to Beethoven, whom he had admired all his life, that Schubert was buried by his own request, in the village cemetery of Währing, Vienna."


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Death and transfiguration of course


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure any music. It really depends. When I was afflicted with pneumonia last year I was so ill that I did not even bother listening to any music for days and normally I listen hours per day. But if I were interested in music before I die, it would likely be something other than my current favorite, unless I am dying now.  Currently am really into the Donizetti opera Maria Stuarda. But Beethoven's 5th might be a better choice. Regardless, I trust that the music in Heaven will far surpass anything here.

EDIT: Oh, I might like to hear some of my favorite church hymns. Or parts of Handel's Messiah or the Psalms (Chandos Anthems--Handel).


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

Mahler 2nd followed by Mahler 9th.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd listen to all my favorite piano concertos, probably mixing them up randomly in play order, but I'd end with the Prokofiev 3rd.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd listen to a lot of music:

Bach's WTC
Bach's Leipzig Chorales
Mahler's 4th symphony
Mozart's Great Mass in C minor
Weinberg's Violin Concerto
A disc of Scheidemann's organ works (Karin Nelson/Naxos)

Since this is all hypothetical, I wouldn't die the next day, so I'd play the above all over again.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Some combination of the following:

Beethoven: Opus 127 Quartet, G major piano concerto, Missa, Op. 111 sonata
Bach: Goldbergs
Mahler: Das Lied, adagio from 4th symphony
Tippett: Midsummer Marriage
Schubert: B-flat piano sonata


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I see, about specific pieces, Bach's concertos and vocal works would be among the top of my list. Same with Handel, Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven, though Beethoven probably just the symphonies if I don't already run out of time.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd probably listen to, in no particular order:

Beethoven's 9th symphony
Ian Anderson's (or Jethro Tull's) A Passion Play
Ian Anderson's "And Further On"
Yes' "Awaken"

No longer needing to save me ears, these might not be in decibels, but on the Richter scale.

I'd watch 2001: a space odyssey one last time.

If I didn't have to sleep I might try to fit in Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings trilogy, not having time to read the actual material again.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Beethoven SQ #14 ,GF and Sym #9
Mozart PC #21
Schumann #1
Chopin Etudes Op 10
Mahler #10
Stravinsky "Rite of Spring"
Copland #3
Newberry String Quartet #7, Symphony #5
Adams Harmonielehre (with a quote from Mahler #10)
Bartok SQ #3
Koechlin Symphony of the Stars
Schubert Die Schone Mullerin
Bach Little G


----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

*Adagio for Strings*

Mahler's 9th would be fitting. Personally I would go with Samuel Barber's "Adagio for Strings".

Bryan
Classicalperformances.com


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Chopin Piano Sonata no. 2 (if you get my drift).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I will put 5 disc in a player:
*Reneé Fleming*:The beautiful voice.
*Dame Joan Sutherland*: The first recital = (2 disc)
*Lucia Popp*, Four last songs.
*Elena Souliotis* one and only recital disc.

Push on play and shuffle and I go peacefully, heaven already :angel::cheers:


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Bruckner #4, 6, 9 [3]
Mahler #2, 3, 5 and 6 [5 hours, 45 minutes]
Beethoven #9 [1]
Brahms #1 [50 minutes]
Shostakovich #4 [1]
Rihm's Tutuguri [2]

Total: 13 hours, 5 minutes.

Spent a few hours finishing Orange is The New Black.

Death awaits.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Would it be legal to write a piece requiring the self termination of the listener? probably not.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Would it be legal to write a piece requiring the self termination of the listener? probably not.


No law against it. And if somebody wants to pass a law like that, just play the music for them.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Handel ' "The trumpet shall sound" from Messiah


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> Bruckner #4, 6, 9 [3]
> Mahler #2, 3, 5 and 6 [5 hours, 45 minutes]
> Beethoven #9 [1]
> Brahms #1 [50 minutes]
> ...


Your wasting the rest of your time, better to just make it an all music last day...


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

This question really is a difficult one. I'll have to get back to you when I know I have a day left and if I never find out well, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I would go out and play with the children enjoying the best music there is, the sound of nature. 

Just before I die I would put Schubert string quintet in C major.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

isorhythm said:


>


Amen, Isorhythm - Amen!!! I played this choral on the organ for my father's funeral.

JSBach: St. John Passion and B-minor Mass
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil
Grechaninoff: Passion Week
Tournemire: Sept Chorales Poemes sur les Sept Paroles du Christ
Messiaen: Apparition de l'Eglise Eternelle and Quartet for the End of Time


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I doubt I would waste my last day listening to music. I would be hunting down a lot of bad people in the world and they would be joining me on my final journey!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Would anybody here REALLY want to know the exact day they will die? That's the torture of the death penalty; the clock ticking down to the exact moment of death. For me, ignorance on this particular matter is bliss.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ravel: Le Jardin Feerique from Ma Mere l'Oye
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe Suite #2


----------



## jpar3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Klassic said:


> Let's say today is your last day to live. One day left! What music do you listen to?


Beethoven Op 110; Bach 5th French Suite; Chopin Op 27; Mozart overtures Don Giovanni and Magic Flute


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> Your wasting the rest of your time, better to just make it an all music last day...


OITNB is not time-wasting for me, sir. It's just as entertainment as music is. Granted, music's better. But season 3 is pending!


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I would watch the mythic film of Leonard Bernstein conducting the London Symphony Orchestra with Sheila Armstrong Janet Baker and the Edinburgh Festival Chorus in 1974 at the Ely Cathedral in England.

Maybe I got a little bit of that Resurrection myself. If not, I would have spent my last hour on Earth listening to one of the greatest works of Art man has ever produced


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, there would be plenty of Bach (Goldberg and the Well-tempered Clavier) Mozart (piano concertos, string quartets and so on) and Beethoven (the 3rd and 5th. and the 6th. and....!). But mainly, if it was my last day, I can't help thinking there would be other things on my mind. 

But I suppose I could play the Goldbergs whilst I was doing that!


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Mahler 9 for me as well. Something about it always reminds me of death.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Bruckner's* Seventh (or the Fifth). The Seventh because it's so noble and ethereal, and the Fifth because the finale (and its coda) has that nice uplifting valedictory about it (and so is that of the Eighth, and with that beautiful slow movement that precedes it).

*Myaskovsky* comes to mind also (his Twenty-Seventh, written after the disgraceful Zhdanov Affair of 1948, couldn't be anymore of a dignified response than that). And I wouldn't mind listening to *Bax's* Third or Seventh Symphony, both with wonderful epilogues.

And *Glazunov's* hymn that concludes "Tsar Iudeyskiy" or the apotheosis ending to *Bernstein's* "On the Waterfront." Need I say more?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

So far as I know Mahler's 10th Symphony (referring specifically to the Finale) is the greatest farewell-to-life-symphony that has ever been composed.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

EarthBoundRules said:


> Mahler 9 for me as well. Something about it always reminds me of death.


The last thing I want to hear on my last day is music that reminds me that it's my last day.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

_Rite of Spring_ or any high octane work that would encourage me to stay alive.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The last piece will be Steve Roach - Altus, alone, in a top of the line cinema while looking at Hubble space telescope images.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> The last thing I want to hear on my last day is music that reminds me that it's my last day.


Good point, but I'd like the music I listen to to say goodbye for me.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I guess I enjoy irony. At least it's optimistic?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov's complete oeuvre spans about 24 hours, so I might do that.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I guess this is a bit of a cliché, but I'd listen to the three last piano sonatas of Franz Schubert. No question about that.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Meistersinger and Parsifal.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

Let me add on to my previous post: Beethoven's Missa Solemnis


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Lennon's Double Fantasy album but skipping all of John's tracks and only listen to Yoko's.

Just kidding.....Beethoven's 9th probably.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Meistersinger and Parsifal.


That is stretching it by about 10 hours


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Beethoven Missa Solemnis Klemperer or Bernstein DG, Symphony 9 Fricsay, 5, 3 Fricsay 
Bruckner 8 Bohm or Haitink
Bruckner 5 (maybe), Abbado
Brahms 1 (my life symphony) Ozawa BSO or Kempe Munich PO
Beethoven Lenore 3. Furtwangler VPO

Perhaps an episode or 3 of Space Patrol.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Klassic said:


> Let's say today is your last day to live. One day left! What music do you listen to?


It doesn't matter because I'll just get the best musicians of all time to perform works for me in Heaven. 
Yes I made the assumption that I'm going to Heaven don't judge mstar.


----------



## Scififan (Jun 28, 2015)

J. s. Bach: The B Minor Mass.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never really contemplated it before but I imagine I would want to hear:
Beethoven 6th Symphony
Sibelius 5th Symphony
Mahler 4th Symphony
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3
Mozart Symphony No. 40
Mozart Requiem

and non-classical:
Yes - Close to the Edge
Yes - Tales From Topographic Oceans
Yes - Going For The One
Cat Stevens - Tea For The Tillerman
James Taylor - Fire and Rain
CSN - CSN
Carly Simon - Comin' Around Again


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Schoenberg String Quartet no. 4 and The Commendatore Scene from Don Giovanni.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Klassic said:


> Let's say today is your last day to live. One day left! What music do you listen to?


I've probably listened to all the music I've actually wanted to, but I've never tried crack cocaine or crystal meths - that will be one hell of a last day.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Saint-Saëns Ballet Music from Henry VIII / Symphony No.3 (Organ) / Cello Concerto No.1


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably the full set of The Ring of Nibelung, mainly because I haven't yet listened to it and I need to do it before it's too late!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Tristan said:


> Probably the full set of The Ring of Nibelung, mainly because I haven't yet listened to it and I need to do it before it's too late!


Periodically, I binge on the Ring in sessions that last over a few days. Other binge operas include Boris Godunov, Khovanschina, and a few outliers, like Wozzeck and Peter Grimes. At this very time I am taking a break from plowing through the symphonies and chamber music of Shostakovich. Fortunately, I am blessed with a wife who fully understands and refrains from bothering me with the mundane during these obsessions, usually no more than 3 or 4 times a year. But for exit music, I favor the Beatles' Abbey Road. Maybe Son of Schmilsson for a chaser.
That seems about right. I don't want to make too much of dying. Like the great actor on his deathbed remarked, "Dying is easy. Comedy is hard."


----------



## TumultuousHair (Mar 13, 2016)

Stanchinsky, Prelude in the Lydian Mode
Beethoven, String Quartet No. 16, 3rd mvt. (opus 135) 
Chopin, "Raindrop" Prelude
Debussy, Clair de Lune
Wagner, Parsifal Overture


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Emperor concerto's 2nd movement as performed by Glenn Gould and the TSO... then I can go in peace.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I've thought about this a lot and I believe I would simply listen to Elgar's Enigma Variations


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> I've thought about this a lot and I believe I would simply listen to Elgar's Enigma Variations


I'm saving that for my crisis, when just before slipping away, I will sit up and exclaim "I can't die now! I haven't figured out the Enigma tune!"
(My guess is Rule Britannia, but no QED on that one yet.)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I would certainly request (nay, demand!) the Halberstadt performance of Cage's "As Slow as Possible." It isn't scheduled to wrap up until 2640.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Slow_as_Possible#Halberstadt_performance


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am having second thoughts, I don't want to know.
Just a big car crash or a Hugh heart attack


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ravel's Bolero would be a good candidate to cheer things up if I had one day left too!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Artur Rother, Berlin Radio Orchestra (ca. 1950): Ravel's Bolero. It's the first classical recording I listened to as a child. I don't mind if it's the last recording I hear.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Come to think of it, the Ring might not be such a good idea. It was premiered in 1876 and should be concluded in 2 weeks. Chances are I won't die before then.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If I was going to die tomorrow, I would ask for a morphine drip so I can die sooooo happy like the poor soul Molina at the end of the movie Kiss of the Spider Woman where he was happily rowing his beautiful woman on a gorgeous placid lake without a care in the world. Sooooo peaceful and lovely.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> If I was going to die tomorrow, I would ask for a morphine drip so I can die sooooo happy like the poor soul Molina at the end of the movie Kiss of the Spider Woman where he was happily rowing his beautiful woman on a gorgeous placid lake without a care in the world. Sooooo peaceful and lovely.


You're a hopeless romantic :lol:


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> I've thought about this a lot and I believe I would simply listen to Elgar's Enigma Variations


Why waste your last day of listening on Elgar?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


>


Not available


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Taking the OP question seriously, I´d probably take

1) a serene, beautiful work, probably classicism (a Mozart piano concerto?); 2) a vocal work illustrating general, human conditions, probably late-Romaticism (Mahler?); 3) an intricate, modern work, since I find the complexity progressive and uplifting.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Scriabin - Nemtin 
Mysterium


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Not available


Try again, I am listening to it right now.






Or search, "Todd Fickley, Kommst du"


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> If I was going to die tomorrow, I would ask for a morphine drip so I can die sooooo happy like the poor soul Molina at the end of the movie Kiss of the Spider Woman where he was happily rowing his beautiful woman on a gorgeous placid lake without a care in the world. Sooooo peaceful and lovely.


You just made me rethink death completely. 
I know it's morbid, but you made it sound nice....


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Schoenberg's Piano Concerto, and when that final major-seventh chord crashes, they would pull the trigger, and WHAM! that's a helluva finale!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd listen to the Beatles doing "Taxman", knowing that after tomorrow, my government will no longer be able to rob me blind.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mstar said:


> You just made me rethink death completely.
> I know it's morbid, but you made it sound nice....


Intravenous morphine has a way of doing that. It's the way I would like to go.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For me it would be hearing the complete organ works of Messiaen.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> For me it would be hearing the complete organ works of Messiaen.


That will speed up the dying progress


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> That will speed up the dying progress


You're thinking of Donizetti operas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chronochromie said:


> You're thinking of Donizetti operas.


That's going straight to heaven, is there's one


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> That's going straight to heaven, is there's one


Not my idea of heaven, to be sure...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'd listen to the Beatles doing "Taxman", knowing that after tomorrow, my government will no longer be able to rob me blind.


Gosh - it must be so difficult for the Rolex-wearing, Porsche-driving owners of large houses in Florida to cope with the taxes demanded from high earners.

Shall we have a whip-round amongst members to refill the coffers at Powders' Tower? :devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Gosh - it must be so difficult for the Rolex-wearing, Porsche-driving owners of large houses in Florida to cope with the taxes demanded from high earners.
> 
> Shall we have a whip-round amongst members to refill the coffers at Powders' Tower? :devil:


Let's not go that way, before you know it we are all broke :angel:


----------



## Bachiana (Aug 26, 2016)

The Cavatina from Beethoven's string quartet opus 130, one of the greatest achievements of mankind and Beethoven's own favorite.


----------



## Rami (Sep 10, 2016)

I think I would listen to Antonio Vivaldi (four seasons) all day long... Wait a minute, that's what I did today


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Lots of Bach, most likely. And Beethoven string quartets, and Chopin, and that lovely Schnittke choir concerto. All those lovely transcendent ones.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi's La Traviata, at least we know the outcome .


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Rachmaninov 3rd Piano Concerto
Beethoven 7th Symphony
Elgar Cello Concerto
Beethoven 5th Symphony
Rachmaninov 2nd symphony


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

I would spend every second I could with my family and listen to whatever music made them happy. Probably some country for my wife, some pop for my children, and some Frank Sinatra for my mother.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Depends on the company I'm in at the time, e.g. total strangers, immediate family, big bloke with a scythe?

If I were alone for that final 24 hours, I would go for a few unfamiliar pieces, finishing off with Dave Brubeck playing 'Brother can you spare a dime?' then Sibelius' 5th Symphony so as to go out with a series of bangs!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Depends on the company I'm in at the time, e.g. total strangers, immediate family, big bloke with a scythe?
> 
> If I were alone for that final 24 hours, I would go for a few unfamiliar pieces, finishing off with Dave Brubeck playing 'Brother can you spare a dime?' then Sibelius' 5th Symphony so as to go out with a series of bangs!


That is if by the smallest possibility you came across a pub on the others site?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You keep living while your last musical piece plays out right, then easy choice - *As SLow aS Possible* by Cage
Would be in a church to for when the end finally comes.............. 639 years, yeah could handle that!


----------



## Inferano (Aug 19, 2016)

-Beethoven 9th symphony
-Mozarts Flute
-Then probably some mixed works by Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Handel etc. I would be careful to listen to generally more cheerful works since my unavoidable death would sad enough.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Today I will go for 
classical: Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 7
non-classical: Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Back at the beginning of this thread, ShadowDancer wrote:

_I would do exactly like Schubert did. From the Wikipedia:
"The last musical work he had wished to hear was Beethoven's String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131; his friend, violinist Karl Holz, who was present at the gathering, five days before Schubert's death, commented: "The King of Harmony has sent the King of Song a friendly bidding to the crossing". It was next to Beethoven, whom he had admired all his life, that Schubert was buried by his own request, in the village cemetery of Währing, Vienna."_

I have just(!) discovered this work and I go along with Schubert and ShadowDancer.






I used to think I'd like to go out to:






But perhaps that's a bit presumptuous...


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

If it was good enough for Rubinstein, it's good enough for me, eh?






Though it would be preceded and followed by some Chopin!


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

If I wasn't in a hospital bed, I wouldn't listen to any classical music at all. I'd spend all of my money in a big binge before I died (in reference to OP)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be too busy getting my affairs in order, making phone calls to people important to me and disassociating myself from car and music websites I belong to, so they would be aware that my absence was to be permanent.

I wouldn't be able to find the time to listen to any music, if I only had one more day to live.

I would also be canceling the plane reservation to that beautiful desert island I was hoping to visit with selected CDs.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I would listen Mahler's 2nd symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I would listen Mahler's 2nd symphony.


Not sure about the title though.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Anything performed by Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ST4 said:


> If I wasn't in a hospital bed, I wouldn't listen to any classical music at all. I'd spend all of my money in a big binge before I died (in reference to OP)


Yes, max-out those credit cards.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd goose all the cute girls. What are they gonna do to me? Put me in jail?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure what music I would play the day before my death, but when the next day finally arrives, I would certainly Rieu that day.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Yes, max-out those credit cards.


Exactly! 

Harry Partch


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Not sure about the title though.


Resurrection. Just got it. Good one.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"To Life!!" from Fiddler on the Roof. It's also, the perfect Wagner antidote, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> Resurrection. Just got it. Good one.


Not a bad music choice though, specially by the : C.S.O.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Not a bad music choice though, specially by the : C.S.O.


Very true. Either CSO or RCO always good choices.


----------

